# Noob with a new Tank



## PuffPastry (24/1/17)

Hey Guys.

ok so i bought this off a friend of mine for an amazing price...(trust me anybody couldve bought it with some spare change they have) so i know it was a give away because hes moving from the vaping scene.

so my question is what do i need to know about the tornado nano?

specs? how to use it? compatible mods?

any advice you guys could give would be great. i just moved away from twisp since mine broke so all i need now is a mod before i can get back into the clouds but id like to learn everything i can in the meantime.
wasnt sure if this was the right place to post this?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gersh (24/1/17)

Hi,, here are some videos you could check out that will show in detail how this tank works.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/1/17)

Hi @PuffPastry,

I have been using the tornado nano since its release many moons ago and still occasionally use it to this day. I just love this thing, always get great flavor and its very reliable, despite it being a bit of an "older tank" it still does a wonderful job. I see that the coil you have there is the chipset coil that comes with the kit and can also be bought as single units from wherever, did you perhaps get the box with all the goodies in as well? Reason I am asking is because in the box you receive a separate base where you can build your own coils and that's where the tank really shines but the standard chip set coils work pretty well too with a bit of modification (nothing major).

As far as which mod to use, basically any mod preferably a regulated mod where you adjust the wattage to get the best out of it. 

other than that, you pop in a coil, juice it up, close everything, fill the tank and vape on it. Simple. When it comes to rebuilding coils I have a lot of pointers for getting the perfect vape from this tank, it took me a while to get it right but in the end it was all worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffPastry (24/1/17)

Hey @Imtiaaz 

he brought me the tank last night i have to go fetch the other goodies tonight. so yeah i have everything. think you could give me any pointers on the rebuilding? i wanna get into that but im probably gonna buy a few ready made coils while starting out. whats the clouds like from this thing? i know vg and the coil makes a difference but yeah just looking for a vague idea. and can i re wick the commercial coils or do i have to use the rebuild-able base?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/1/17)

@PuffPastry 

I agree with @Imtiaaz that it definitely suits any mod, but you're going to want to find yourself a dual-battery one to be able to give that tank the power it needs to truly shine. If I remember rightly you need up to 80W to see this guy go, and when it does, it makes some serious clouds!

You can re-wick the commercial coils, but at some point the wire itself will get to a point of no return, and then you can go with the RBA base.

It is a great tank, and if you got it for a steal then you definitely scored a luck there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PuffPastry (24/1/17)

@Stosta 

So how long would the coil wire last if i rewicked it? yeah it was a serious steal. after what you guys said im serious glad i took it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (24/1/17)

PuffPastry said:


> @Stosta
> 
> So how long would the coil wire last if i rewicked it? yeah it was a serious steal. after what you guys said im serious glad i took it.


Hard to give you a definite time frame. I have had some wires still going 3 months down the line that I change just because I feel it's time, even though there isn't anything wrong with them.

The trick is to look after them. Maybe re-wicking them every weekend. You take out the cotton, then give them a dry-fire till they glow, and scrape them off with your tweezers or something. You'll find that in no time they look brand new again. Wait for them to cool down, and then re-wick. @Ugi is actually a pro when it comes to rewicking these coils as far as I can remember. I personally never re-wicked them, but the concept is the same across all RBAs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/1/17)

PuffPastry said:


> Hey @Imtiaaz
> 
> he brought me the tank last night i have to go fetch the other goodies tonight. so yeah i have everything. think you could give me any pointers on the rebuilding? i wanna get into that but im probably gonna buy a few ready made coils while starting out. whats the clouds like from this thing? i know vg and the coil makes a difference but yeah just looking for a vague idea. and can i re wick the commercial coils or do i have to use the rebuild-able base?



That's brilliant that you are getting all the spares, as they really do come in handy. My advice would be to maybe pick up a spare chipset coil in the mean time so that you can use the tank, they really are nice coils, apart from the fact that they have slightly too much cotton stuffed in them, so if you can trim it down slightly and still manage to fill the holes where the juice wicks through then you will get a really nice vape. 

But if you want to get rebuilding asap then pre-built coils will work really well, I have managed to fit 30mm Inner diameter coils in there no problems everytime, as there is nice space to build on in the build deck. Basically screw them in and put the chamber ring on and make sure it doesn't touch the insides of it at all, then get some cotton, feed it through, not to loose not too tight (there should be some Youtube vids on how to do it), then cut the ends so that it just touches and rest in the base of the deck.

The thickness of your cotton determines how this tank will perform, too much and you will not get enough juice sucked up to the coils, too little and you will get leaking, So just enough so that it is not packed very tight. Then take something sharp and gently scrape the tips of the cotton just to thin them out a bit (if you have too much cotton you can use this technique to remove the excess). cut of the fluff after thinning them out. then place them in the juice slots. Then heres the key, Don't prime (or juice, whatever you wana call it) the cotton and then put the chamber ring on (Big mistake I made for a long time). Once the cotton is placed, put the chamber ring on, then juice it. This will prevent leaking s the cotton will fill the juice slots perfectly and allow the wicks to suck up juice very efficiently. close everything up, fill and vape on it.

As far as clouds go, it chucks them clouds for an RTA when done as explained above. very nice overall tank, clouds and flavor.

All the best hey, and don't be shy to ask if you need any help, I will be available.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (24/1/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> That's brilliant that you are getting all the spares, as they really do come in handy. My advice would be to maybe pick up a spare chipset coil in the mean time so that you can use the tank, they really are nice coils, apart from the fact that they have slightly too much cotton stuffed in them, so if you can trim it down slightly and still manage to fill the holes where the juice wicks through then you will get a really nice vape.
> 
> But if you want to get rebuilding asap then pre-built coils will work really well, I have managed to fit 30mm Inner diameter coils in there no problems everytime, as there is nice space to build on in the build deck. Basically screw them in and put the chamber ring on and make sure it doesn't touch the insides of it at all, then get some cotton, feed it through, not to loose not too tight (there should be some Youtube vids on how to do it), then cut the ends so that it just touches and rest in the base of the deck.
> 
> ...


Epic write-up!

You can see you've spent a lot of time with this tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Epic write-up!
> 
> You can see you've spent a lot of time with this tank!



Thank you @Stosta. I remember you were the one I came to to ask about the nano purchase and could not have been happier after I got it. I always knew that tank had potential and kept trying to perfect the building process after much trial and error, lots of leaking, lots of dry hits, but after that, it was nothing but pure bliss.

Also has sentimental value to me...reminds me of when I was still learning and a total noob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffPastry (24/1/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thank you @Stosta. I remember you were the one I came to to ask about the nano purchase and could not have been happier after I got it. I always knew that tank had potential and kept trying to perfect the building process after much trial and error, lots of leaking, lots of dry hits, but after that, it was nothing but pure bliss.
> 
> Also has sentimental value to me...reminds me of when I was still learning and a total noob.



Sounds like im going through the same thing @Imtiaaz lol.


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/1/17)

PuffPastry said:


> Sounds like im going through the same thing @Imtiaaz lol.



LOL we all have to start somewhere hey @PuffPastry, and for me this is the best way to learn, just take the bull by the balls and go for gold. So what if you get leaking, or dry hits, its not the end of the world, its just something to learn from and that's the important bit. 

You will quickly pick up what the amount of wraps or inner diameter does to a coils resistance or ohms, what resistance different types of wire has, etc etc. Before you know it I will be asking you for advise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PuffPastry (24/1/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> LOL we all have to start somewhere hey @PuffPastry, and for me this is the best way to learn, just take the bull by the balls and go for gold. So what if you get leaking, or dry hits, its not the end of the world, its just something to learn from and that's the important bit.
> 
> You will quickly pick up what the amount of wraps or inner diameter does to a coils resistance or ohms, what resistance different types of wire has, etc etc. Before you know it I will be asking you for advise.



ooooook i clearly have alot to start reading up on......


----------

